# Patience for baking



## Chef Maloney (Nov 15, 2012)

I love to cook but I don't do much baking. 
An occasional cake, pie, I don't mind making breads so much.
Baking takes a patience that I sometimes find hard to muster-up.
It can be frustrating for me.
I can truly appreciate someone with the kn0w-h0w and patience for baking.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 15, 2012)

There are many like us CM.  I seldom bake anything but the simplest recipe because I'm so bad at it. I also lack the patience it takes, not to mention I'm not good at being precise with ingredients, oven temps, and/or technique.  I suppose I could become a decent baker if I really wanted to do that, but the motivation just isn't there.

I love to cook, but not bake.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't feel bad. I'm crazy about cooking but can't stand baking lol! When I'm done baking my whole kitchen is covered in flour and batter, the mess drives me mad.
I can bake though but I prefer doing it in someone elses kitchen and if possible in a bathing suite so I don't get my clothes covered in gunk :p


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 15, 2012)

I like to bake sometimes...I enjoy it somewhat, but sometimes can get frustrated...overall I do like baking the odd tart


----------



## pacanis (Nov 15, 2012)

Me and flour and... gravy... or dredging something... 
Me and flour and baking...  
The stuff just takes on a different form and gets everywhere. I have no patience for making a mess that doesn't easily wipe up 
That's what Betty Crocker is for


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 15, 2012)

Baking is something I don't mind doing--the problem is, I don't like sweets, so need to have others available to eat what I bake. I'm actually pretty good at baking...at the farm, the oven controller was funky for awhile--watching the temp and trying to adjust it so things didn't burn on the bottom was more challenging than mixing the ingredients! I'm not great at decorating, but am working on that.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 15, 2012)

I CAN bake, I just don't LIKE baking.  It annoys me.  All those precise measurements, instructions, etc.  Yuck.  Much prefer cooking.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 15, 2012)

As many of you know, I'm exactly the opposite!  I love the precision, I love learning new techniques and tricks.  I bake for fun.  When I've had a very stressful day, baking relaxes me.  When my day has been spinning out of control this is something that I can micromanage, control.

When I was losing my dad, this is the one thing that kept me going.  

I like multi-component recipes.  Saturday we went to see a friend's new farm, she invited a bunch of people for a cookout.  I decided that I'd surprise her with a cake, it all started thursday evening when I made a picture of a chicken out of buttercream and put it in the freezer.  Friday I baked the sheet cake, and made the raspberry mousse (along with apple pies, brownies, and chocolate chip cookies for a bake sale, after working 8 hours and going to the gym).  Saturday I made Swiss meringue buttercream, and assembled the cake.  Everything from scratch.

Yeah, now that I've written it down it looks a bit nutty to enjoy all of this.  What's that sound?  Oh it's the oven timer, time to take the cheesecake out of the oven....


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 15, 2012)

You may bake for me anytime, Bakechef!


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 15, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> You may bake for me anytime, Bakechef!



Me too please, Bake Chef!  

I can and do bake, but I don't get as much pleasure from it as I do from cooking.  I don't eat a lot of sweets, so like CWS. I have to have folks around who do.  DH would be willing, but he needs to watch his cholesterol and he was recently diagnosed with "pre-diabetes" I don't want to jeopardize his health.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh and I mixed up a batch of potato rolls too tonight.  My partner's work luncheon is tomorrow!

Sunday is the pumpkin bread marathon...

I'll bake for you guys any day, just come on over!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 15, 2012)

bakechef said:


> As many of you know, I'm exactly the opposite!  I love the precision, I love learning new techniques and tricks.  I bake for fun.  When I've had a very stressful day, baking relaxes me.  When my day has been spinning out of control this is something that I can micromanage, control.
> 
> When I was losing my dad, this is the one thing that kept me going.
> 
> ...





Somebunny said:


> Me too please, Bake Chef!
> 
> I can and do bake, but I don't get as much pleasure from it as I do from cooking.  I don't eat a lot of sweets, so like CWS. I have to have folks around who do.  DH would be willing, but he needs to watch his cholesterol and he was recently diagnosed with "pre-diabetes" I don't want to jeopardize his health.



Oh BakeChef & Somebunny. I admire you both for your patience. I wish I could be like that but "it just ain't in me". Gotta love ya!!! 
I'm looking forward to Thanksgiving at friends house. LOTS & TOO MUCH OF EVERYTHING. YIPPEEEeeeeeeee...............


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I love to bake, but have never gotten into eating sweets that much.  I used to do marathon cookie baking, making 2-4 dozen of 7-10 types of cookies at a time and then give them all away.

Now I don't have the room to bake, so it ruins the fun of it.


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2012)

When my kids were small, I always had the oven on. Even in the summer. What was I thinking. Those were pre AC days. There was always cookies or cake for them after school. A lot of times I would do my baking after supper. My boys loved to help me. So as long as their homework was done, they came into the kitchen and help with the measurments. Their two favorites were peanut butter and chocolate chip cookies. They would roll the dough into balls and then press them down with the fork. For the CC, I would leave out the chips and they would flatten the dough with the bottom of a glass dipped in sugar. Then they would make faces and other shapes with the chips. 

I still do a lot of baking. But it is still for the kids. My daughter's husband has a sweet tooth that will give any dentist the horrors. Spike can sit and eat a large choclate anything in one sitting. Tomorrow I will be making him a chocolate cream pie with a whipped cream topping. 

I love to make bread. Kneading can be very relaxing and conducive to some deep thinking. For a short while I thought I wanted a bread machine. Then I realized I would miss the kneading. So that idea went right out the window.


----------



## Sasroc (Nov 16, 2012)

_I'm afraid baking is not for me these days. I did at one time bake quite a bit but as I have been putting on the weight I decided to stop it. 

I do like to make my own breads every so often as I find the kneading etc very relaxing. 

I do love the main meal cooking though._


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Me and flour and... gravy... or dredging something...
> Me and flour and baking...
> The stuff just takes on a different form and gets everywhere. I have no patience for making a mess that doesn't easily wipe up
> That's what Betty Crocker is for


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> You may bake for me anytime, Bakechef!



+1


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 16, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Me and flour and... gravy... or dredging something...
> Me and flour and baking...
> The stuff just takes on a different form and gets everywhere. I have no patience for making a mess that doesn't easily wipe up
> That's what Betty Crocker is for


 
+1
Wet flour is worse than glue


----------



## Claire (Nov 16, 2012)

I, too, am a cook, not a baker.  I make a pie (tourtiere) once a year, and I use Pillsbury.  Every few years I bake an apple-spice cake.  But, the fact is, I'm not good at math and science.  Mom didn't bake either.  I don't have kids.  So any baking I might have done simply would add to our girth.  Neither of us have much of a sweet tooth, either.  I just never developed the talent for the "feel" of baking.  I mean, I can hear when something is getting too hot on top of the stove (or not hot enough) but I can't feel when a dough needs a little more liquid or flour; just not experienced enough.  So I stick to my local bakeries.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 16, 2012)

bakechef said:


> Oh and I mixed up a batch of potato rolls too tonight.  My partner's work luncheon is tomorrow!
> 
> Sunday is the pumpkin bread marathon...
> 
> I'll bake for you guys any day, just come on over!


North Carolina's only a 16-hour drive from my house in Ontario...you and your partner are welcome anytime! I'll bake if you decorate and wear your "kindle-cult" shoes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> North Carolina's only a 16-hour drive from my house in Ontario...you and your partner are welcome anytime! I'll bake if you decorate and wear your "kindle-cult" shoes!



BTW, drive safely today!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> North Carolina's only a 16-hour drive from my house in Ontario...you and your partner are welcome anytime! I'll bake if you decorate and wear your "kindle-cult" shoes!



I would have a bit further to travel


----------

